# Asus zeigt ASUS ROG HD7970 Matrix



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo Community! 

Auf der diesjährigen Computex hat Asus erstmals seine  High-End-Version der Radeon HD 7970 gezeigt. Die *ASUS ROG Matrix HD7970*.
Ebenso wie ihre Matrix-Vorgänger, so steht auch die ASUS ROG Matrix HD7970 für extreme OC-Leistung, und lässt Enthusiastenherzen höher schlagen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Über die Features der Karte ist bereits einiges bekannt:

- Werks-OC von 25%
- VGA-Hotwire
- beleuchteter Matrix-Schriftzug welche die Auslastung der Karte anzeigt
- 20 Phasen, Digi+ VRM-Design
- 3GB GDDR5 graphics memory
- zwei 8-Pin-Stromstecker
- zwei DVI-Anschlüsse
- vier DisplayPort-Anschlüsse
- Lüfter und Kühlung basieren auf der DirectCU-II-Version.
- Tripple-Slot-Kühlung mit 2x 120mm Lüftern
- TweakIT
- ProbeIT
- Zwei BIOS ROMs, eines mit factory-OC, das andere mit einem failsafe-BIOS

Leider fehlen die finalen Taktraten der Karte noch. 



Weitere Bilder der Karte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Über den Preis sowie die Verfügbarkeit gibt es bis jetzt noch keine Infos.


Beste Grüße
Pain


Quelle(n):
ASUS Shows off ROG Matrix 7970 Graphics Card | techPowerUp
Asus zeigt ROG Radeon HD 7970 in der Matrix-Version - ComputerBase
ocaholic - ROG Matrix 7970 von ASUS - Grafikkarten - News
ASUS Shows Off ROG Matrix 7970 Graphics Card


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus zeigt ASUS ROG 7970 Matrix*

Und hier gibts auchn Video dazu:
Computex 2012: Asus Mars III zeigt sich im Video

Auch wenn da überall Mars im Artikel steht es ist eindeutig die Matrix


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus zeigt ASUS ROG 7970 Matrix*

Danke für den Link! 

Mich wundert es das die Mars III auf der Main war, aber über die Matrix kein Wort verloren wurde. 
Für die Extreme-OCler ist die Matrix deffinitiv interessant.


----------



## Sammla (6. Juni 2012)

Die Leistung der Karte wird sicherlich enorm sein, das Design spricht mich aber weniger an. Die Farbkombination ist zwar bereits bekannt und steht der karte durchaus, aber die Form des Kühlers sagt mir nicht wirklich zu.. Da mag ich lieber Kühler die über das ganze PCB gehen und eine eckige Form haben - wayne, klasse Teil!


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2012)

Also in dem Leistungsbereich ist mir persönlich das Aussehen der Karte völlig wurscht solange sie schnell ist und der Kühler gut kühlt.
Wenn dies schaffen, dass der Kühler besser ist als der Rest auf dem Markt kanner von mir aus auch rosa mit lila Herzchen drauf sein


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2012)

Meine Karte


----------



## Sammla (6. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also in dem Leistungsbereich ist mir persönlich das Aussehen der Karte völlig wurscht solange sie schnell ist und der Kühler gut kühlt.
> Wenn dies schaffen, dass der Kühler besser ist als der Rest auf dem Markt kanner von mir aus auch rosa mit lila Herzchen drauf sein



Naja, wenn ich schon einen batzen Geld für ein Kärtchen ausgebe will ich auch eine haben die mir optisch zusagt.. Aber klar, ist jetzt nicht der wichtigste Punkt an dem man den Kauf einer Karte festmachen soll.. Jedoch bietet der Grafikkartenmarkt bereits so viele verschiedene Karten welche sich eigentlich nurnoch im Aussehen unterscheiden. Die Kühlleistung und die Leistung des Chips selber unterscheidet sich von Hersteller zu Hersteller nur minimal 

Aber stimmt schon - Nur lila Herzchen halte ich für übertrieben


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also in dem Leistungsbereich ist mir persönlich das Aussehen der Karte völlig wurscht solange sie schnell ist und der Kühler gut kühlt.
> Wenn dies schaffen, dass der Kühler besser ist als der Rest auf dem Markt kanner von mir aus auch rosa mit lila Herzchen drauf sein


 Seh ich genau so. Hab noch eine Asus HD5870 Matrix Platinum verbaut.  Für mich passt da die Leistung immer noch.




> von mir aus auch rosa mit lila Herzchen drauf sein


 --> --> 
Naja ist etwas "extrem" oder?!^^

Die Hwbot-Leute nehmen den Kühler eh ab. LN2/DICE mögen die lieber als Luft!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juni 2012)

*Rosa Herzchen und Glitzer: Ich würd's nehmen! - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

 

25 Prozent OC? 1.156 MHz? Haben will. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

@ Raff

Hab ich schon gelesen!  
Kaufen würd ich die Karte auch in Rosa etc., wenn zusätzlich die Leistung stimmt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> *Rosa Herzchen und Glitzer: Ich würd's nehmen! - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*


 
Ok... da sind wir wohl mal wieder auf einer Linie.
Aber jetzt kommts: Ich würde die Einhorn-Herz-Karte sogar einbauen OBWOHL mein Gehäuse ein Fenster hat 

@Topic: Legt die Matrix wirklich ab Werk 1150MHz auf? Das wäre wirklich ne Hausnummer^^


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

> Aber jetzt kommts: Ich würde die Einhorn-Herz-Karte sogar einbauen OBWOHL mein Gehäuse ein Fenster hat


Aber auch nur weil die Karte mit Kühler nach unten drin hängt. 

Oder dein Fenster ist getönt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Aber auch nur weil die Karte mit Kühler nach unten drin hängt.
> 
> Oder dein Fenster ist getönt.



Eher weil man die Verrenkungen die man machen muss, um durch das Fenster zu sehen so wie mein Case im Zimmer steht, eher nicht ohne bleibende physiologische Schäden vollführen kann


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eher weil man die Verrenkungen die man machen muss, um durch das Fenster zu sehen so wie mein Case im Zimmer steht, eher nicht ohne bleibende physiologische Schäden vollführen kann


 



> @Topic: Legt die Matrix wirklich ab Werk 1150MHz auf? Das wäre wirklich ne Hausnummer^^


So stands in den Quellen. Werks-OC von +25%


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2012)

<> schrieb:


> So stands in den Quellen. Werks-OC von +25%


 
Ich befürchte da muss sich ASUS aber spannungstechnisch relativ weit aus dem Fenster lehnen - oder was ich eher nicht glaube wirklich selektierte Chips nutzen.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich befürchte da muss sich ASUS aber spannungstechnisch relativ weit aus dem Fenster lehnen - oder was ich eher nicht glaube wirklich selektierte Chips nutzen.


 
20 Phasen, Digi+ VRM-Design sind ja bereits bestätigt. Wenn das selektierte Chips sind, wird man das sicher am Preis merken. 
Selektiert wäre außerdem schlecht. Evtl. wäre die Karte dann limitiert. Ähnlich wie bei dem Corsair Domiantor GTX RAM.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2012)

<> schrieb:


> 20 Phasen, Digi+ VRM-Design sind ja bereits bestätigt. Wenn das selektierte Chips sind, wird man das sicher am Preis merken.
> Selektiert wäre außerdem schlecht. Evtl. wäre die Karte dann limitiert. Ähnlich wie bei dem Corsair Domiantor GTX RAM.


 
Naja, in dem Falle wäre sie statt sauteuer am Ende noch sauteurer (und nicht lieferbar). 
Ich tippe aber eher auch nicht drauf dass da was selektiert wird. Das müsste ja AMD selbst tun und nicht ASUS schätze ich mal. Da ists einfacher mehr vGPU aufzulegen.

(Und die selektierten bei AMD brauchen die ja selber für die GHZ-Edition...?)


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, in dem Falle wäre sie statt sauteuer am Ende noch sauteurer (und nicht lieferbar).
> Ich tippe aber eher auch nicht drauf dass da was selektiert wird. Das müsste ja AMD selbst tun und nicht ASUS schätze ich mal. Da ists einfacher mehr vGPU aufzulegen.


 Na ich hoff es mal! Mich wundert es allerdings das die Karte "nur" mit 3GB VRAM kommt. 6GB wären ein Nice2Have gewesen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Na ich hoff es mal! Mich wundert es allerdings das die Karte "nur" mit 3GB VRAM kommt. 6GB wären ein Nice2Have gewesen.


 
Für diejenigen, die 2 - 3 davon kaufen und in Auflösungen auf vielen Bildschirmen spielen dass sie nen Vorteil von 6GB RAM haben könnten? 

Jetzt verstehe ich das, DESHALB der "nur" 2-Slot Kühler!


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Für diejenigen, die 2 - 3 davon kaufen und in Auflösungen auf vielen Bildschirmen spielen dass sie nen Vorteil von 6GB RAM haben könnten?
> 
> Jetzt verstehe ich das, DESHALB der "nur" 2-Slot Kühler! :think:


 
Oder für solche wie ich, die nie genug davon haben können.


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich auch haben will


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ich auch haben will


 Du hast doch eine ---> *GPU:*AMD HD7970 @ EKL Peter


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Juni 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du hast doch eine ---> *GPU:*AMD HD7970 @ EKL Peter



Ja eh aber keine Matrix  Mal schauen ob ich meine verkaufe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ja eh aber keine Matrix  Mal schauen ob ich meine verkaufe.


 Da muss man aber schon extremst Nerdig eingestellt sein um eine 7970@Peter gegen ne 7970@Matrix zu tauschen


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da muss man aber schon extremst Nerdig eingestellt sein um eine 7970@Peter gegen ne 7970@Matrix zu tauschen



Na ja meine macht halt leider nicht viel OC


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2012)

Klar, aber für 100 MHz mehr da zu tauschen IST ziemlich nerdig


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar, aber für 100 MHz mehr da zu tauschen IST ziemlich nerdig



Ja klar  Meine macht aber nur 1125 MHz


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2012)

Dann sinds ja auch nur 25 MHz mehr (zumindest zu den Werkstaktraten der Matrix), wie weit die dann wirklich NOCH höher geht weiß man ja auch noch nicht wirklich.

1125 MHz ist ja auch bei weitem kein schlechter Wert. Halt 22% statt 25% OC


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da muss man aber schon extremst Nerdig eingestellt sein um eine 7970@Peter gegen ne 7970@Matrix zu tauschen


 Wir sind doch das Extreme-Forum. Da passt das schon!


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann sinds ja auch nur 25 MHz mehr (zumindest zu den Werkstaktraten der Matrix), wie weit die dann wirklich NOCH höher geht weiß man ja auch noch nicht wirklich.
> 
> 1125 MHz ist ja auch bei weitem kein schlechter Wert. Halt 22% statt 25% OC



Ja sicher man weiß nie wie weit eine Karte geht aber wenn die Karte schon Werks OC schon mehr macht als meine mit vollen OC dann ist das schon beachtlich.
Ich finde 1125 schon einen schlechten Wert


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ja sicher man weiß nie wie weit eine Karte geht aber wenn die Karte schon Werks OC schon mehr macht als meine mit vollen OC dann ist das schon beachtlich.
> Ich finde 1125 schon einen schlechten Wert


 
Das Problem ist dass man nicht weiß wie hoch das Limit der Karte ist - wenn du Pech hast liegt das bei 1160 MHz wenn 1150 ab Werk drauf sind (unwahrscheinlich aber möglich) und du hast das Geld für nur 35MHz mehr ausgegeben.
Ich würde das erste Review der Karte abwarten dass man einigermaßen Bescheid weiß welche Spannung ASUS in etwa vorsieht und was der Reviewer zusätzlich noch holen konnte an Takt.
Die Werte sind zwar keine Garantie aber sagen immerhin schonmal was darüber aus ob es wahrscheinlich oder eher unwahrscheinlich ist dass man auch 1250 mit der Karte fahren kann (ohne dass die GPU wegschmilzt)


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass man nicht weiß wie hoch das Limit der Karte ist - wenn du Pech hast liegt das bei 1160 MHz wenn 1150 ab Werk drauf sind (unwahrscheinlich aber möglich) und du hast das Geld für nur 35MHz mehr ausgegeben.
> Ich würde das erste Review der Karte abwarten dass man einigermaßen Bescheid weiß welche Spannung ASUS in etwa vorsieht und was der Reviewer zusätzlich noch holen konnte an Takt.
> Die Werte sind zwar keine Garantie aber sagen immerhin schonmal was darüber aus ob es wahrscheinlich oder eher unwahrscheinlich ist dass man auch 1250 mit der Karte fahren kann (ohne dass die GPU wegschmilzt)


 
Ja das ist klar man muss halt Glück mit dem Chip haben, die digitale Spannungsversorgung mit 20 Phasen wird schon einiges mitmachen.
Review werde ich sicher als erstes abwarten.


----------

